# new baby tomorrow.



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hey everyone 

I am happy, tomorrow I well have a new baby.
Pije (dad), Kanna (mom), Eragon (1st baby), 
Rain (2nd baby) and now Zar'roc is hatching.


----------



## feralpigeon (Feb 14, 2005)

Congrats, vegeta2802,

Guess you know what this means??? Picture posting time  !

fp


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

yep lol all ways


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Congratulations and enjoy the babies 

Reti


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Congrats on the "new" kids.


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well Zar'Roc hatched and here is his/her pictures


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

What a precious little one! Kinda having a bad hair/fuzz day, but otherwise just fine  

Terry


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Vegeta - he is just the cutest little fellow. I wish him a wonderful, long, happy life with you.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

LOL, his beak is bigger than his head 
He is just so adorable.

Reti


----------



## vegeta2802 (Sep 24, 2006)

well here is pictures of his/her bird famly.

here is the mom and dad

Pije (dad) Kanna (mom)









here is his/her bro and sis

Rain (female 2nd baby) Eargon (male 1st baby)










Rain









Eargon


----------

